# Happiness



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Happiness times two. They are definitely smiling.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I love smiling poo faces!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are so cute!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

As both of the pics were done with the camera facing us, they were actually smiling at themselves. ha!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So sweet, happy smiley poo's, wonderful way to start the day!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Beemer top, Lexi bottom?
They surely love their lives and you and themselves and their love so clearly shoes


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely happy smiley faces


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Beemer top, Lexi bottom?
> 
> They surely love their lives and you and themselves and their love so clearly shoes



You got it Marzi. I don't know that everyone finds their antics so adorable, but I surely do. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Lexi and Beemer have such beautiful big dark brown eyes.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poo selfless!! They ARE adorable, anyone who thinks they are not must be void of human emotion!!
I think we should do a whole new thread and post our poo selfless?? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love these two.. I say this every time but I do!! Gorgeous and great smiles!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Poo selfless!! They ARE adorable, anyone who thinks they are not must be void of human emotion!!
> I think we should do a whole new thread and post our poo selfless?? X


What's a poo selfless?  a poo without itself?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> What's a poo selfless?  a poo without itself?


Blooming predict a text & auto correction!!
I thought selfie was now in the dictionary!?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Blooming predict a text & auto correction!!
> I thought selfie was now in the dictionary!?


Made me chuckle 

You could start a new craze.. A selfless


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Made me chuckle
> 
> 
> 
> You could start a new craze.. A selfless



Haha. I was reading wondering what Tracey was talking about. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Here's mine......so selfless neither of us are in it


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Here's mine......so selfless neither of us are in it


Marion, Your ability to avoid doing your paper work is quite amazing.
....and before you say anything, I'm on my lunch break ok?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love it Marion! Here's mine.. A human was once here...


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

This is great and a lot more honestly existential than football


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> Marion, Your ability to avoid doing your paper work is quite amazing.
> ....and before you say anything, I'm on my lunch break ok?


I know, I think I've got some kind of disorder....I didn't even get up to take that selfless....I'm hungry but even that's not enough motivation to stand up


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I've got a picture of me on my phone I could delete....does that count?


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I know, I think I've got some kind of disorder....I didn't even get up to take that selfless....I'm hungry but even that's not enough motivation to stand up


Well it is your weekend after all. Those wispas won't eat themselves.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Probably....we're in the middle of creating the next big thing here, no holds are barred man!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am going to stage my own selfless portrait. Everything I need but me. No lazyness or procrastination here.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's mine as I am right now!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

They made me smile too


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Here's mine as I am right now!


Ok, you win hands down!


----------

